# Rust removal differences - see results



## lgrinnings (May 18, 2019)

Howdy folks! My son just completed a science project on some different forms of rust removal and their associated results after 36 hours of soaking and wire brushing. I figured this may help some of you as the results are different and may help with patina matching in some cases. Oxalic acid worked the fastest and the best followed by lemon juice, whereas vinegar left a little rust/discoloration, and molasses and water worked the slowest leaving the most rust/discoloration (which may be a preferred result depending on the project). Here are some pictures of his results along with the materials and procedure. I hope this helps!

-Lester























*Materials:*

4 small containers or jars with lids (make sure they are completely dry)
Labels or tape
Permanent marker
Rusty steel objects
Water in varying amounts depending on solution
Oxalic acid (2 Tbsp)
Molasses (1:9 water)
Lemon juice (1:1 water)
Vinegar (¾ jar)
Steel brush

*Procedure:*

Set up Jar 1

Add a rusty steel object to the bottom of the jar.
Pour in water up to the three quarter mark.
Add powdered oxalic acid and mix.
Let soak for 36 hours
Wire brush to remove loosened rust

Set Up Jar 2

Add a rusty steel object to the bottom of the jar.
Pour in water up to the three quarter mark.
Add molasses at a 1:9 ratio with the water and mix.
Let soak for 36 hours
Wire brush to remove loosened rust

Set Up Jar 3

Add a rusty steel object to the bottom of the jar.
Pour in vinegar up to the three quarter mark.
Let soak for 36 hours
Wire brush to remove loosened rust

Set Up Jar 4

Add a rusty steel object to the bottom of the jar.
Pour in lemon juice and water in equal amounts and mix.
Let soak for 36 hours
Wire brush to remove loosened rust

*Controls:*

Metal pieces
Each a liquid
Same amount of time in
Steel brush used on each

Independent variables:

Oxalic acid solution
Molasses & water solution
Vinegar
Lemon juice & water solution

Dependent variable:

Rust on object


----------



## then8j (May 18, 2019)

This is great! How old is your son? Did he have to write a report to explain how they worked, and what the active ingredients were?
Thank you for posting this.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 18, 2019)

Thank you for posting this Lester!  It is always a struggle to remove rust but not go to far, your son's experiment will help us who want to keep some rust and patina.


----------



## TieDye (May 18, 2019)

Now take the still rusty one and put it in Evapo-Rust.  You will be amazed.  It might take a couple days, but remove it, massage it a bit, and you'll know when it's done.


----------



## JMack (May 18, 2019)

Oxacylic acid demo...


----------



## t.c.815 (Oct 31, 2019)

JMack said:


> Oxacylic acid demo...


----------



## t.c.815 (Oct 31, 2019)

google electrolysis works every time ,earth friendly waste""


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2019)

Love this. I hope he won !


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 31, 2019)

Good info! Thanks
Back in the late 1970’s when Taco Bell still sold their taco sauce in those little plastic containers, we use to show people what an old dirty copper penny  looked like after leaving it in the hot sauce for an hour, came out brilliant shiny copper every time.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 31, 2019)

Oxalic acid and ultrasonic cleaning vat are a winner.


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2019)

Never tried Oxalic acid, not opposed to using it. I bought  5 lb tub of Citric Acid about 10 years ago, when I was collecting  beer and soda cans. I've used it on bike chrome...works well.

Very cool school project. Its great when a father and son can work on things together. My dad and I built a mini moonshine still when I was in 6th grade.


----------



## JMack (Nov 1, 2019)

lgrinnings said:


> Howdy folks! My son just completed a science project on some different forms of rust removal and their associated results after 36 hours of soaking and wire brushing. I figured this may help some of you as the results are different and may help with patina matching in some cases. Oxalic acid worked the fastest and the best followed by lemon juice, whereas vinegar left a little rust/discoloration, and molasses and water worked the slowest leaving the most rust/discoloration (which may be a preferred result depending on the project). Here are some pictures of his results along with the materials and procedure. I hope this helps!
> 
> -Lester
> 
> ...



D


t.c.815 said:


> google electrolysis works every time ,earth friendly waste""





t.c.815 said:


> google electrolysis works every time ,earth friendly waste""



Oxalic acid is also environmentally friendly. I would like to see results before and after of electrolysis anyone?  How does it fair with paint and decals and cadmium and galvanized parts? WITH OXALIC DO NOT DIP CADMIUM OR GALVANIZED PARTS AND EXPECT POTENTIAL LOSS OF OLD DECAL PIGMENT IF HIGHLY OXIDIZED AT SURFACE. Here’s an example after oxalic bath and Meguiar’s Ultimate Compound and tired hands...


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 1, 2019)

JMack said:


> D
> 
> 
> Oxalic acid is also environmentally friendly. I would like to see results before and after of electrolysis anyone?  How does it fair with paint and decals and cadmium and galvanized parts? WITH OXALIC DO NOT DIP CADMIUM OR GALVANIZED PARTS AND EXPECT POTENTIAL LOSS OF OLD DECAL PIGMENT IF HIGHLY OXIDIZED AT SURFACE. Here’s an example after oxalic bath and Meguiar’s Ultimate Compound and tired hands...View attachment 1088845
> ...



I've never used oa but it seems that although it really cleaned up the red nicely on the tank some of the green decal and even little bits of the white paint was removed. I might use that compound in the future on my bikes but hold off on oa for painted areas unless there is heavy surface rust that won't wash off. Thanks for the post and pics.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 1, 2019)

*Oxalic acid* is an organic compound found in many plants. These include leafy greens, vegetables, fruits, cocoa, nuts and seeds. In plants, it's usually bound to minerals, forming oxalate. The terms “*oxalic acid*” and “oxalate” are used interchangeably in nutrition science.


----------



## t.c.815 (Nov 4, 2019)

electrolysis is fast for rust removal large or small parts,if there is paint on the same item in the solution say good by to the paint lol,
if you are going to remove rust from a fender why worry about the paint ,you are going to refinish the fender correct,this method and others are all good you must decide,
not to change the subject i went from building 400 h.p. chevy motors to  THREE  wow , nice talking to you guys , i needed a change""


----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 11, 2020)

A fine project with good memories with your son. Thanx for posting your results. I have used OA found in various products such as Bar Keepers Friend and a product sold at Dollar General. They both work well for smaller objects.


----------

